# Pigeon has adopted me in Claremont California



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

We have had a pigeon hanging around for about 2 weeks. I guess my husband didn't hear me the first time I asked about a band on his leg. (my eyes are bad) Anyhow, my husband has been trying to chase him away for the last 2 weeks. But he does have a band on his leg. I have put out some seed in hoping he will come down and my daughter and I can get the information off of his band. Any suggestions for attracting him ? We have a fresh water fountain that many birds in our neighborhood use for drinking and bathing so he has access to water. He has been fending for himself food wise until today. I would love to try to reconnect him or her with their owner. All suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

some seed should lure him into a cage or crate, he might even walk right into your house if you let him. Racing birds are used to be safe inside a loft. When you capture the bird, and get the band number you can contact these guys to track down the owner :http://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This is a domestic pigeon and it is lost and needs your help. By itself it is vulnerable to a predator attack. Please do get the bird contained, and keep contained. We will need all the band information to try to locate its owner.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, please do try to catch the pigeon and keep it safely confined with seed and water available. If the owner can't be located or doesn't want the bird back, perhaps you could get it to me. I work in Corona during the week.

Terry


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *This is a domestic pigeon and it is lost and needs your help. By itself it is vulnerable to a predator attack. Please do get the bird contained, and keep contained. We will need all the band information to try to locate its owner.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html *


As best as I can tell the band says SPIN 16 CA 101


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, please do try to catch the pigeon and keep it safely confined with seed and water available. If the owner can't be located or doesn't want the bird back, perhaps you could get it to me. I work in Corona during the week.
> 
> Terry


 I guess I didn't reply correctly last try. As best as I can tell the band says SPIN 16 CA 101. If I manage to catch it where can I take it? My husband is allergic and I won't be able
To keep it in the house.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do you have a spare room or safe enclosure you can keep it in? *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Or a garage or shed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poor thing must be lost and desperate if your husband has been chasing him away for 2 weeks, but he won't go. Poor thing. Please catch him as was suggested.


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

The pigeon has been hanging out on our front porch. Either on top of one of the pillars or under the eaves. I was away for a few days but am back. Today is catch a pigeon day. And suggestions are appreciated. I am trying to approach with my husband in the house for back up since the pigeon is definitely afraid of him by now. We have a good sized animal carrier we use for our 2 bunnies. My plan is to put the bird in there for the short term. Get a good look at the band and then go from there. If it's ok to keep him with food and water in the carrier for a couple of days I think I can keep him in the laundry room until we reunite him or move him to a rescue place. First step is to get ahold of the sweet baby.


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

As best as I could tell the band says Spin CA 16 101. My daughter thinks the numbers are 1011 but the SPIN doesn't show up as a valid indicator. Today we are focused on getting the bird into a container and in the house and out of the heat.


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have our crate sitting near his perch with some food inside. I have tried a few times today to approach him but when I get close he flies away. Any tips on how to catch him ?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would try after it gets dark or put a propped open box with a string.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he perches where you can reach him, you go out after dark and grab him. If you need to, throw a towel over him. They don't usually fly at night as they can't see well in the dark. If you do this, don't miss, or he may change where he roosts. Don't put on a light. Use a flashlight if you have to, but if you can just barely see him in the dark, that is better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's probably a Roller pigeon. The Roller clubs are notoriously difficult to trace. I'll ask a friend to see if we can find this club and get a contact. Thank you for all your concern and efforts for this pigeon.

Terry


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Almost got him!*

we tried the towel but he slipped out under the edge. Hopefully he will stick with his favorite spots which are the tops of the porch columns. They are much easier to get to than tucked under the eaves. If he settles back in tonight I will try again. If not, we will wait and try tomorrow after dark. We unsettled him a lot today with multiple attempts. I just want to get him somewhere he will be safe and cared for. Thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you grab him, you need to make it count. He can't get away, or he will leave and not roost there. If he doesn't feel safe, he will find a new roost. Maybe don't use the towel. Just grab him. Good luck!


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, his favorite roosting spot is high even for my husband. It's tough to sneak up on him. We each almost got him once today and almost tonight with the towel. But he has slipped out each time. We won't pester him tomorrow unless I see him in the fountain. That is easy to get to. He usually has his back to the front door so I'm hoping I can slip up behind him and grab him then.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Once you have tried, they are harder to catch if you missed him the first time, they know the drill.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't keep trying to catch him. He will leave. They aren't stupid, and he won't feel safe. I did mention for you to not use the towel. It apparently doesn't work for you. And trying to get him in the daytime is pointless. Don't try in the daylight. You need to grab him at night when he can't see. If it is too high, then do you have a ladder or lawn chair to stand on? You can't keep trying and failing, or he will leave, then no one will be able to get him. If you have something to stand on, then put it there ahead of time, not when you are going to try and grab him.


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Success!*

We managed to catch him tonight. Thanks for all of the suggestions. I should have asked here first before we tried multiple times during the day. This is his band info TRU SPIN CA 16 1011. I haven't been able to find any clubs that start with TRU. If anyone can help me find his owner that would be appreciated. Or anyone who would like to adopt or take him as a rescue.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad you were able to catch him! Good work!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you please post a photo? Hopefully someone will consider adopting him. Thank you for caring about him!


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Photo of our success story*

This sweet bird needs to find his previous owner or be adopted by a nice bird family. He has survived on his own around our house since May 13. His band says TRU SPIN CA 16 1011


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

Picture is up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a pretty bird! Can you maybe get him some wild bird seed?


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

I will look for seed tomorrow. I went to the wild bird store near my home but he suggested white millet and it was a 10 pound bag. Any recomendations for what kind of seed to buy ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! Thank you for catching the pigeon and keeping it safe. I will pass on the band information to my friend who is trying to locate the owner. I replied to your private message.

Terry


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful bird! So glad you were able to catch him and are taking care of him.  Hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for sharing the picture! Lovely bird! Wild bird seed will do for food for now! *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't want millet. Very small seeds and not enough nutrition. 
A cheaper wild bird mix would be good. They can eat the larger seeds, like the milot and sunflower and cracked corn. They would be better, and cheaper.


----------



## ssm91711 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Sweet bird is all settled in*

I got wild bird seed as suggested by a few responders. I got a cardboard pet carrier to transport the bird tomorrow to Terry who is taking over finding the owner or finding a new home. I managed to move the bird out of the carrier and clean it and make it more bird friendly. Put 2 better dishes in to hold water and the new bird seed. Bird seems to like the food. I really appreciate everyone's help. I will miss looking for my friend every time I go in or out of the house. I hope it will have a good home soon. Thanks again to everyone who offered suggestions!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your are most welcome. Thank you, for catching him and taking care of him and getting him to Terry. That was great of you. You have probably saved the little guys life. Lucky little bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3. Thank you for rescuing the lucky bird!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

All is well. I will be receiving this bird tomorrow. Many thanks to the rescuers!

Terr


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry. Will be in good hands.


----------

